

[NSFW] Errrr... Clit you can play with made with CSS/JS - danielnini
http://clitti.es
Using technology for useful stuff.
======
petercooper
Without being graphic, I'm not entirely convinced much research went into how
these, erm, parts tend to operate in real life. (See what oozes first.)

~~~
danielnini
The budget for research was cut down. You know, the whole economic climate is
not helping development of educational tools.

